# Heard this one the other night



## Professor Frink (Oct 18, 2004)

We were watching the inspector Morse series the other night.
He was speculating what you would call a group of medical examiners.

ie. a gaggle of geese
a murder of crows

They came up with:

A body of pathologists


----------

